# Sheephead Pass



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I see some sheep posts over by Sykes. Anyone hooking up near the pass?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Only one way to find out .


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Tryed today all in pass around ft pickens Ronda wreck no sheepshead biting. Very interesting day navigation in the thick fog!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

There was a post about this a few days back. Not sure if you saw it, but the bite won't kick off for about 10 or so days, maybe a little longer. Moon phase and water temps will determine this.
*Conservation Moment:* Please remember that these fish are spawning and to only keep what you can eat and let the rest go for future generations. I encourage catch and release on my trips after my clients get enough to eat while they are here. I'm not big fan of killing a lot of sheepies just because we can.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought there are catch limits in place for Sheephead...


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

There are limits: 15 a person, but when you have 4 guys on the boat, you can put a hurting on them. My feeling is does a boat really need 60 sheepshead? Most the time you'll never get your limit for the boat, but there are days you could. I've seen as many as 25 or more boats in the pass fishing for them at time, and that can put a dent in them. As a guide my clients have the say on how many fish they want to keep as long as it's within the limits, but I do encourage to keep only what they can eat while they are in town. I would bet that a lot of frozen fish go to waste from freezer burn.
I don't want to get into a debate about this, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> There are limits: 15 a person,
> I don't want to get into a debate about this, this is just my opinion.



But You will put your little stab in, won't you???......

As long as someone follows the Management efforts in place,They are breaking no Laws, yet "You don't want to debate it."
You are welcome to your opinion even if it differs with other law abiding anglers.... As a working Man that works 5, sometimes 6 days a week and does not fish daily, I take offence to the implication that if I choose to target my legal limit so that I might Freeze some meat for future meals, I am not meeting "Your standard"... 

There are some that would question that You are capitalizing on OUR natural resources for Profit by taking your Clients fishing for a Fee........ The truth is, that I am not in that camp because I give you the benefit of doubt and assume you are doing it Legally and could really care less.... 

If this was a Debate, I would welcome your response, but as you said....
I don't want to get into a debate about this....................


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> But You will put your little stab in, won't you???......
> 
> As long as someone follows the Management efforts in place,They are breaking no Laws, yet "You don't want to debate it."
> You are welcome to your opinion even if it differs with other law abiding anglers.... As a working Man that works 5, sometimes 6 days a week and does not fish daily, I take offence to the implication that if I choose to target my legal limit so that I might Freeze some meat for future meals, I am not meeting "Your standard"...
> ...


Some people actually get on this forum looking for tips on fishing, and then there are others that are just looking to start crap for no other reason than just to start crap. Nothing to debate here, sometimes people take things too personally. It's a fishing forum.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Come to Louisiana and catch all you want!!! We leave spots b/c they will not leave us alone!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

recess said:


> Only one way to find out .


Well said - but as I surfed the boards while taking a break from work I pondered on this and thought I would ask.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

went out Monday. Heavy fog. Not a single bite.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing Saturday - lots of boats but did not see anything caught.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Caught a few today didn't see anyone else catching any thing though. Caught on live shrimp.


----------

